# Chevy got grapes



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

Chevy snagged some grapes off the counter earlier and before I noticed she ate them. Should I be worried? I keep reading how horrible it is and I am a little freaked out. Should I be worried??


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

To be on the safe side, it might be best to call your vet. They may want you do induce vomiting (I know you can do it with Hydrogen Peroxide...but they can tell you how). I'm sure it depends on how many she had and how big she is, but better to be safe. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

Vet is closed and by the time they open it would be too late for vomiting. The bad thing is everything I read it seems like nobody knows if they are bad not that bad. Some people say she will pretty much die and others say not to worry. AHHH FREAKING OUT


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I was just about to post the same thing as BlueandMac. Is there an emergency animal clinic you can call? They can advise better than we can. How long ago did she eat them?


----------



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

About an hour and a half


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That's pushing it, but the grapes might not be past the stomach yet. It's 1 teaspoon of 3% hydrogen peroxide per 10 lbs of body weight.


----------



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

I think it has been too long to try and make her vomit. I am going to wait it out through the night and if she acts weird or vomits on her own then I will take her in.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Drew3308--

Please let us know how Chevy does tonight. I tend to agree that it is too late to induce vomiting. I will share that maybe 20 years ago when I had a Weimaraner and no internet, I had no idea that grapes could be bad for dogs. We gave them to him every once in awhile as a treat and never saw adverse affect. My understanding is they "think" there is a fungus on some, maybe not all grapes and for "some" dogs it can cause a varying degree of problems. I am sure you are a wreck and I would be as well, but my bet (and hope) is that she will be okay


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

If it relieves your worry... we have grape vines all over our yard, and at the end of summer the dogs are always pulling clumps off (much our dismay) and munching on them. They have never even been sick. They also eat the Avocados or at least part, to the seed, when they fall off the tree. 
I will pray for your Chevy, that no ill effects will turn up. 
You should know if the dog is unwell within a very short time, just like humans, if we get food poison, it shows up with in the first 2 hr, of ingestion. 
Positive energy, and Love to all of you!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not sure about this, but I think the effects of a dog eating raisins and grapes are long term effects... not immediate. Over time, the kidneys are damaged. This would be worthwhile for doing further research, though. Like I said, I'm not sure. Hope Chevy will be just fine after just one episode...


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

How is Chevy doing?


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Good luck! I hope Chevy is just fine. 

A little story to go with the naughty food. My great auntie is 99 1/2 and she lives with us. Because of her, our dogs are beggars! Every morning she feeds them each a square of cereal and a slice of banana. I tell her not to feed them, because I know one day, she is going to feed them something that is so very bad for them. The other day I came home, and she was unwrapping a fun-sized snickers bar for each of them. She wanted a snack and felt guilty eating in front of them! I try to remember to hide what may be bad for them since she thinks everything is a treat for them.  

Keep us posted on Chevy!


----------



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey everybody thanks for your concerns! Chevy is doing very well. She did not get sick or show any signs of being ill. The only thing that was odd was her was her poo was really dry, like crumbling dry. Other then that she is still the crazy energetic dog she always is. Thanks again everybody!!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

drew3308 said:


> ... Chevy is doing very well. She did not get sick or show any signs of being ill. ...


That's great!! A lotta' people here thinking "There but for the grace of God go I".

I did some looking on the web & grapes are scary! Worst case: death by kidney failure. And if they've eaten a toxic dose and it's too late for induced vomiting, the prognosis is VERY poor (very little that they can do). One site had a article from a vet-tech magazine that had a toxic dose figure of as-low-as 1/3 to 2/3 oz per kg weight. For a 20 kg (44lb) dog that would be 7 - 13 oz. A lot more than a snack, but well within what a counter surfer could steal.

Our V's loved grapes & might get 3 or 4 when we were having them. They lived to 16, so it probably didn't hurt them. But I think that the next one probably wouldn't get any.

Bob


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Several years ago, before we knew they were bad for dogs, we regularly gave them to our dachshund. He's now one month shy of 14 and quite healthy! Never had a single problem.


----------

